# WEB-INF/classpath funktioniert nicht für Dateien



## greck (30. Apr 2006)

Hallo, Leute. Habe die Suchfunktion bereits genutzt. 
Also, mein Problem:

Ich will auf eine Datei zugreifen, nicht direkt aus dem Servlet, aber aus einer Klasse, die vom Servlet aufgerufen wird, ja sogar über ein Paar weitere Klassen. Ich habe in einem Tut gelesen, dass man die Dateien auch in WEB-INF/classes ablegen soll. Wäre auch logisch, aber es funktioniert so nicht. Engine erwartet die Datei unter Tomcat-Home, bzw. unter Eclipse-Home, wenn ich über Eclipse starte. Kann ich das irgendwie ändern ohne getContext().getRealPath() zu verwenden? Ich möchte nähmlich die Java-Klassen nicht mehr anfassen. Kann ich nicht wie gewohnt auf eine Datei mit "tmp/File.dat" zugreifen? Vielleicht ein Konfigurations-Entrag irgendwo im web.xml, oder sowas?

Bin dankbar für jede Antwort.


----------



## Guest (3. Mai 2006)

Keine Vorschläge? Es heisst nicht umsonst "Forum, wo einem garantiert geholfen wird". Wenn die Frage zu  trivial ist, dann bitte wenigstens ein Feedback dazu.


----------



## Gumble (4. Mai 2006)

pack die Datei mal mit in ein .jar


----------

